# Any recommendations for a potential new owner?



## I Brian (Apr 23, 2007)

So I thought about getting a Toyota Supra...then found they are out of production until at least 2008.

Had a look around the TT Coupe looks pretty nice, so that's now on my wish list.

Question is, are there any pointers experienced owners can throw my way to help with the buying process?

Much appreciated.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Try the main forum you might get more reply's. :wink:


----------

